# Viele Fragen zu 3D (Anaglyph / Shutterbrille / Monitor )



## Saibot79 (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mal hier angemeldet, da goolge mich zum Verzweifeln bringt. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. In vielen Foren wird sich nur gegenseitig belehrt oder Unverständnis für die gestellten Fragen gezeigt. Das macht es sehr anstrengend, die wichtigen Sachen zu finden. 

Ich bin nach fast 20 Jahren Gaminglaptops (Dell/Alienware) wieder auf Desktop PC umgestiegen. Zuletzt hatte ich nen M17x R3 auf eine GTX 870m aufgerüstet, den ich schon per HDMI an einem SAMSUNG UE40D5700 an der Wand angeschlossen hatte. Fernseher war Hauptmonitor, der Laptop Monitor war aus. Allerdings war dann auch mit der GTX 870m die Leistung nicht so befriedigend. Also der Entschluss: neuer PC. Jetzt liegt der M17x 870m erst mal im Schrank mit seiner alten GTX 580m.

Der neue PC hat ein Asus Board mit i7 und einer GTX 1060 OC (sollte finanziell auch im Rahmen bleiben), was bei DOOM 2016 für 150fps bei 1920X1080 alles auf Ultra reicht.  Auch dieser PC ist wieder per HDMI mit der Samsung Glotze an der Wand verbunden. 

Jetzt hab ich per Zufall Trackmania Nations mit Anaglyph (rot Cyan) ausprobiert (Brille hatte ich noch) und fand das ganz nett. Läuft auf der Glotze super. Aktiviert habe ich das über den nVidia Treiber. Und dann fiel es mir wieder ein. 1998 hatte ich eine ELSA Eraser mit Shutterbrille und kleinem Infrarotsensor für auf den Tisch. Hat am alten Röhrenmonitor super geklappt (Quake, Doom 2, usw). Also bin ich schnell auf Nvidia 3d Vision 2 gestoßen. Jetzt nach paar Stunden lesen bin ich kein Bißchen schlauer. Also hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe und Rat. Meine Fragen:


Mein Fernseher hat 100 Hz. Kann ich das System auch an meinem Fernseher nutzen? Denn darum geht es mir. Ich will die Glotze weiterhin nutzen und keinen PC Monitor auf den Tisch stellen. Ich mag den Großen an der Wand. Hab gelesen, dass der Nvidia Treiber Monitore unter 120 Hz blockiert. Das war bei dem M17x R3 auch so. Nach der Umrüstung auf die 870m musste man den Treiber von Hand aufwändig umschreiben, da man lieber neue Notebooks verkauft, als eine Aufrüstung zuzulassen. 
Nvidia sagt, man braucht 3D ready Monitor. Aber was genau heißt das, wenn ein Monitor 3D ready ist? Damals war der alte Röhrenmonitor auch nicht 3d ready und es lief super auf 320X280 .
Wenn doch bei der Shutter Brille so ein USB Infrarot Signalgeber für auf den Tisch dabei ist, dann sollte doch der Monitor egal sein? Die Reduktion der fps und Hz ist mir bewusst. War 1998 schon so. Halbe fps, bissle dunkler aber immer noch irre gut.
Ich kann mit der Anaglyph Brille beispielsweise COD 2, 4, 5, WWII in 3d zocken, nicht aber COD 1 uder COD UO. DOOM 2016 oder WOW geht auch nicht. Wohl aber Skyrim oder NFS most wanted. Ich blicke nicht durch, warum manche Games das können und andere, aktuelle große Games nicht.
Ist das mit den Shutter Brillen genauso? Dass manche gehen und andere Games nicht? Ich würde mir das nur kaufen, wenn es auch überall läuft. Youtube hat viele Videos dazu. Ich sehe, dass es bei manchen geht, aber leider fehlt oft das "How to".
Gibt es ein Shutter System,. das ggf. einfacher, offener und oder günstiger als 3d Vision ist, aber dennoch mit Nvidia und Samsung TV läuft?

Ich sage jetzt schon mal danke. Mir ist klar, dass das alles irgendwo stehen mag. Aber ich finde keine verbindlichen Antworten auf die Fragen. Und die "Fachkräfte" in den PC und Gaming Shops konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank nochmal. Aber so ist das, wenn einem mit 38 einfällt, wie irre gut damals die voodoo2 oder Eraser mit 3d Brille waren. 

THX!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2018)

Eines vorweg: ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber ich meine, es sei so: 



Saibot79 schrieb:


> [*]Mein Fernseher hat 100 Hz. Kann ich das System auch an meinem Fernseher nutzen? Denn darum geht es mir. Ich will die Glotze weiterhin nutzen und keinen PC Monitor auf den Tisch stellen. Ich mag den Großen an der Wand. Hab gelesen, dass der Nvidia Treiber Monitore unter 120 Hz blockiert. Das war bei dem M17x R3 auch so. Nach der Umrüstung auf die 870m musste man den Treiber von Hand aufwändig umschreiben, da man lieber neue Notebooks verkauft, als eine Aufrüstung zuzulassen.


 soweit ich weiß geht das bei Nvidia nur mit den kompatiblen Monitoren, und da die Brille dann pro Auge je 60 Bilder pro Sekunde anzeigen will, braucht man 120hz.



> Nvidia sagt, man braucht 3D ready Monitor. Aber was genau heißt das, wenn ein Monitor 3D ready ist? Damals war der alte Röhrenmonitor auch nicht 3d ready und es lief super auf 320X280 .


 das kam dir nur so vor    du hattest damals pro Auge 25Hz, da würde man heute im übertragenen Sinne "Augenkrebs" von bekommen bei dem Flimmern     und ganz allgemein braucht man halt bei den modernen 3D-Systemen immer ein Display, das sich exakt mit der Brille "taktet", daher geht nicht jeder LCD-TV. Auch für Filme braucht man ja einen 3D-TV und kann nicht einfach jeden beliebigen nehmen, was ja möglich sein müsste, wenn es so wäre, wie du es gern hättest  



> Wenn doch bei der Shutter Brille so ein USB Infrarot Signalgeber für auf den Tisch dabei ist, dann sollte doch der Monitor egal sein? Die Reduktion der fps und Hz ist mir bewusst. War 1998 schon so. Halbe fps, bissle dunkler aber immer noch irre gut.


 das USB-Teil gibt ja nur den Takt zur Brille weiter, aber das Synchronisieren mit dem LCD-Display ist nochmal eine andere Sache. 




> Ich kann mit der Anaglyph Brille beispielsweise COD 2, 4, 5, WWII in 3d zocken, nicht aber COD 1 uder COD UO. DOOM 2016 oder WOW geht auch nicht. Wohl aber Skyrim oder NFS most wanted. Ich blicke nicht durch, warum manche Games das können und andere, aktuelle große Games nicht.


 es erfordert halt eine Unterstützung seitens des Games, und das Nvidia 3D bzw. überhaupt 3D am PC hat sich nicht durchgesetzt, ist quasi tot. Genau wie inzwischen auch am TV.



> Ist das mit den Shutter Brillen genauso? Dass manche gehen und andere Games nicht? Ich würde mir das nur kaufen, wenn es auch überall läuft. Youtube hat viele Videos dazu. Ich sehe, dass es bei manchen geht, aber leider fehlt oft das "How to".


 mit Nvidia-3D-Vision KÖNNTE es sein, dass es mit mehr Games geht, weil dann die Treiber das Bild aus zwei Perspektiven berechnen - aber sicher bin ich nicht... kann auch sein, dass es ebenfalls vom Spiel explizit unterstützt werden muss.  



> [*]Gibt es ein Shutter System,. das ggf. einfacher, offener und oder günstiger als 3d Vision ist, aber dennoch mit Nvidia und Samsung TV läuft?


 da 3D wie gesagt quasi tot ist, wüsste ich nicht, was es da noch geben könnte.


----------



## svd (18. Januar 2018)

Leider ist es nicht so simpel, denn eine hohe Bildwiederholrate alleine reicht nicht, um 3D darstellen zu können.

Am PC muss das eben ein 3D-Vision-Monitor sein, Fernsehgeräte müssen zumindest 3D-Fernseher (aktiv oder passiv) sein, damit überhaupt die Chance besteht, darauf "echtes" 3D laufen zu lassen.
Du brauchst also zwingend ein Pärchen aus Brille und Anzeige, die sich aufeinander abstimmen lassen. Erst dann kannst du mit 3D-Vision (PC) bzw. Nvidias 3DTV-Play (TV) oder anderen Treibern wie "TriDef" 3D auch nützen.

Anders ist das mit der Anaglyphenbrille. Mit den installierten 3D-Vision-Treibern kann "3D Vision Discovery" auch auf "2D-Monitoren" aktiviert werden, aber das kennst du ja eh schon.

Die 3D-Chose steht und fällt mit dem Support. Der war und ist... Mist. Es funktioniert noch lange nicht mit jedem Spiel, bzw. nicht immer gleich gut. 
Für 3D-Vision muss ein Spiel zB. schon mal DirectX unterstützen. Nativ laufen OpenGL-Titel, etwa DOOM oder Wolfenstein, nicht damit. (Es sohl wohl Wrapper geben, keine Ahnung, ob die was taugen).

WOW läuft schon in 3D, da müsstest du mal versuchen, den DirectX-9-Renderpfad auszuwählen, das Spiel richtig zu konfigurieren und 3D-Vision ingame via Tastatur-Shortcut zu aktivieren.

"Tomb Raider 2013" läuft zB recht gut, muss ich sagen, es bleibt halt das typische 3D-Problem mit der Platzierung von HUD und Fadenkreuz. Die liegen oft auf einer falschen Ebene, sodass Zielen über Kimme und Korn 
einfach seltsam aussieht. Ich hatte damals beim Testen leider verabsäumt, den zuschaltbaren 3D-Cursor zu probieren.

"Rise of the Tomb Raider" hatte bei Release erst gar keinen 3D-Vision-Support gehabt. Der ist erst mit einem späteren Patch nachgereicht worden. Das Ergebnis war wenig berauschend.

"Grid 2" bzw. "Autosports" waren auch eher dürftig. Ein wenig Tiefe kam sehr wohl rein, zum Abschätzen von Distanzen war der Effekt aber nicht gut genug gewesen. Allerdings haben Höhenunterschiede
der Rennstrecke gut ausgesehen.

"Avatar" hatte eigentlich recht guten Support gehabt. Dank der verringerten Helligkeit (mit 3D-Vision-1) und des doofen Gameplays hatte es trotzdem nicht lange Spaß gemacht.

Ach ja, und Pornos sehen aus, als hättest du so'n Papp-Aufstellbuch, wo du, wie passend, an diesen Nippeln ziehen musst. Nur in schweinisch halt.

Also, persönlich ist 3D-Vision nichts, was ich, mit dem neuen Monitor, in irgendeiner Weise vermisse.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle weiterhin mit der Anaglyphenbrille spielen, vlt eine mit ordentlicher Fassung aus dem Internet holen.  Wenn dir nach einer Stunde Spielzeit die Farbverfälschung echt nicht auf
den Sack geht und du keine Kopfschmerzen bekommst, kannst du dich ja langsam auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen.
Da 4k ja der Trend ist, stereoskopisches 3D im Wohnzimmer ebenso tot ist wie auf dem Desktop, kannst du vlt günstig einen ordentlichen FullHD-Fernseher mit aktiver Shutterbrille abstauben und 3DTV-Play verwenden.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2018)

svd schrieb:


> kannst du vlt günstig einen ordentlichen FullHD-Fernseher mit aktiver Shutterbrille abstauben und 3DTV-Play verwenden.



Moment, heißt das, ich kein mittels spezieller Software jedes PC Spiel auf meinem 3D TV in 3D abspielen lassen oder geht das auch jetzt wieder nur mit speziell angepassten Titeln, du erwähntest ja schon die Probleme, sodass das 3D dann eher so ausfällt wie die 2D auf 3D Wiedergabe, die der Fernseher eh hat? 

Frage mal rein aus Interesse, mangels NVidia Karte kann ich 3DTV-Play eh nicht nutzen aber vielleicht gibt es eine (kostenlose oder zumindest Testversion) Alternativsoftware?


----------



## svd (18. Januar 2018)

Also, mit Nvidia 3DTV-Play geht das theoretisch schon. 3D-Fernseher, dazugehörige Brille und die kostenpflichtige Nvidia-Software sollten reichen.
Leider wird die Liste mit den garantiert unterstützen TV-Geräten nicht mehr aufgeführt, ist aber sicher ohnehin veraltet und nie gepflegt worden.

Das AMD-Äquivalent zu 3D-Vision war ja HD3D gewesen. Aber anders als die Konkurrenz hatte AMD gleich auf die externe Software "TriDef" gesetzt, 
auch kostenpflichtig, aber es gibt eine Probeversion. Also spiel dich ruhig damit.

Das Spiel selber sollte schon einen nativen 3D-Modus bieten. Jedes beliebige 2D-Spiel lässt sich nicht nachtäglich auf 3D umrechnen.


----------



## Saibot79 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen und vor Allem sehr ausführlichen Antworten. Das hilft mir schon sehr (auch wenn es nicht das ist was ich hören wollte ).  LOL. 

Tja. Also der Fernseher bleibt aber an der Wand. Dann muss ich mich damit abfinden. Und ja: Ihr seid die Ersten, die mir hier richtig Auskunft geben. Selbst die Handlampe im Nvidia Chat konnte nichts dazu sagen  

Abschließend noch eine Frage:
Mein Treiber Assistent gibt mir vier Varianten des 3D zur Auswahl. Ist das Ok, wenn ich die heute Abend mal zur Erklärung hochlade? dann mache ich heute Abend einen Screenshot. 

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!! Auf das die Drehlager der GPU Lüfter glühen werden!  

Danke. Ich melde mich, wenn ich zu Hause bin. 

Gruss


----------



## Saibot79 (19. Januar 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Pornos sehen aus, als hättest du so'n Papp-Aufstellbuch, wo du, wie passend, an diesen Nippeln ziehen musst. Nur in schweinisch halt..



HEHE ich muss so lachen gerade ..


----------



## Saibot79 (19. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das USB-Teil gibt ja nur den Takt zur Brille weiter, aber das Synchronisieren mit dem LCD-Display ist nochmal eine andere Sache. .



Ok. Das heißt, wenn der Fernseher das Bild paar Milisekunden langsamer aufbaut, also nicht 100% synchron zum Output der Graka, sehe ich nicht das, was ich gerne hätte. Somit brauchen Fernseher/Monitor also auch die Shutter Brille eine Synchronisation auf die Graka durch irgend ein Signal. okok. ich glaube ich verstehe langsam. 

Ja und die Argumentation, dass es ein Auslaufmodell sei ist ja schlüssig. Aber was ist denn zeitgemäß heute? ´Was ist denn die "Nachfolgetechnik"?


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Saibot79 schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn zeitgemäß heute? ´Was ist denn die "Nachfolgetechnik"?


Wie andere schon schrieben, normales 3D ist eigentlich tot. Am PC hat es sich abseits einer winzigen Nische eh nie durchgesetzt und jetzt sterben inzwischen auch die 3D Fernseher aus. Als Nachfolgetechnik könnte man entsprechend dann Virtual Reality ansehen, die VR Headsets von Sony für Playstation 4, HTC und Oculus Rift für PC verkaufen sich zwar nicht weltbewegend aber anständig. Jedenfalls gut genug, dass demnächst neue Modelle auch anderer Hersteller auf dem Markt erscheinen sollen. 
Allerdings steckt das meiner Ansicht nach noch ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen und ist aktuell ziemlich teuer, wobei Playstation 4 VR die günstigste Einstiegsmöglichkeit ist.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie andere schon schrieben, normales 3D ist eigentlich tot. Am PC hat es sich abseits einer winzigen Nische eh nie durchgesetzt und jetzt sterben inzwischen auch die 3D Fernseher aus. Als Nachfolgetechnik könnte man entsprechend dann Virtual Reality ansehen, die VR Headsets von Sony für Playstation 4, HTC und Oculus Rift für PC verkaufen sich zwar nicht weltbewegend aber anständig. Jedenfalls gut genug, dass demnächst neue Modelle auch anderer Hersteller auf dem Markt erscheinen sollen.
> Allerdings steckt das meiner Ansicht nach noch ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen und ist aktuell ziemlich teuer


 es geht... zB ca 450€ für ne Oculus Rift inkl. Controllern, das zahlen viele mal eben für nen neuen Monitor oder eine neue Grafikkarte, oder LCD-TV. Die Leistung vom PC muss aber halt stimmen, aber das wäre für 3D ja ebenfalls wichtig. Bei VR braucht man halt nochmal mehr FPS, damit es wirklich angenehm ist, aber wenn sein PC 3D schafft, dann auch VR, späetestens wenn man vlt bei den Details an manchen Schrauben ne Stufe runtergeht.

Aber es sind halt auch nur wenige "gute" Games, die kompatibel sind.



> wobei Playstation 4 VR die günstigste Einstiegsmöglichkeit ist.


 nicht wenn man noch keine Playstation hat, aber bereits einen starken PC.


----------

